# WhatAday



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

My friend Scott outfished me on the Guadalupe, and I ended the day on the San Marcos. 

The San Marcos River Nymph reigned supreme on both bodies of water. 

WhatAday

Let's go fishing


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Mike,
I was fishing right next to you for the first hour or so... Had no luck at that lease but found a few fish on some lower leases later that afternoon. If I knew it was you I would have said hello!


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm heading to the Llano river in about two weeks and wanted a nymph pattern to work the deeper holes. Could you give me some details on the "San Marcos River Nymph" you were using. And as always, great photos. 

Thanks


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

bugchunker said:


> I'm heading to the Llano river in about two weeks and wanted a nymph pattern to work the deeper holes. Could you give me some details on the "San Marcos River Nymph" you were using. And as always, great photos.
> 
> Thanks


Do a search for the San Marcos River Nymph on this forum.

Details are there.

If you can't find it . . . . PM me.

Here is a picture.


----------

